# [Animation] This is what would happen if Gonzaga faced Fedor!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm kind of stealing kds13 thunder here by posting this because he was the one who introduced us to this MMA animation. But I just saw this and it was pretty damn funny and I wanted to show this to everybody! Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je543q-48Pw


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

:laugh: 

Thats awesome. I hope this kid keeps making more animations. Who knew that someone could use MS Paint this well? :dunno:


----------



## harr3929 (Jan 24, 2007)

lol thats pretty funny, was gabe supposed to be blanka from street fighter?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

harr3929 said:


> lol thats pretty funny, was gabe supposed to be blanka from street fighter?



Yeah, this kid has been making these animations and using Street Fighter and other video game noises for it. Its pretty awesome. Check out the other ones:

Arlovski vs. Kongo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-q4rDqkMIw

Gonzaga vs. Tim Sylvia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx4COqRmRHU

Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BFyYG8NhKA


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL! Yeah, that was Blanca from street fighter. I like how Fedor was a robot.


----------



## harr3929 (Jan 24, 2007)

hahhaa at the sylvia vs gonzaga one


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea. street fighter ufc. lol


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

:laugh: Its all true Fedor is a machine!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Arlovski vs Kongo MUST happen now. Book it Joe Silva.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

This one is my favorite: YouTube - Liddell V Jackson. The scream is hiliarious.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Lol I love these things.:laugh: If anyone has more post them


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm kind of stealing kds13 thunder here by posting this because he was the one who introduced us to this MMA animation. But I just saw this and it was pretty damn funny and I wanted to show this to everybody! Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je543q-48Pw



hilarious:laugh: :laugh: 
repped


----------

